# [A] Blackrock: Swissaclysm sucht!



## Kooki (9. Februar 2011)

*Wir suchen Dich!

*
Swissaclysm stellt sich vor:

Unsere Gilde besteht jetzt nun seit knapp 3 Jahren. In dieser Zeit haben sich ca. 150 Schweizer Accounts gesammelt und bilden zusammen die Gilde Swissaclysm.

Was bietet dir Swissaclysm?

&#8226; 3 aktive 10er Raids (Zusammenspiel seit Wotlk, geraidet wird natürlich voll auf 
Schweizerdeutsch =D )

&#8226; Nachdem der 10er Content gecleart ist, wird's auch 25er Raids geben

&#8226; Häufige Gilden-BG's, Open PvP, Arenateams .. etc..

&#8226; Teamspeak 3

&#8226; eine aktuelle Gildenhomepage: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://swissaclysm.ucoz.com/ [/font]

&#8226; lustiges, lockeres Gildenklima

&#8226; grosser Ehrgeiz im PvE und PvP


Was erwarten wir von Dir?

Für einen Gildenbeitritt sind uns dein Level, dein Skill, dein Gear und dein Alter egal. Die einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass du Schweizer sein solltest (Ausnahmen sehr, sehr selten =P).
Wenn Ihr im PvE und PvP aktiv dabei sein wollt, erwarten wir aber auch Farmbereitschaft, Ehrgeiz und den Willen auch nach dem x-ten Wipe einen Content clearen zu wollen.
Gerne gesehen sind bei uns Besuche im Gilden-TS, wo man auch über andere Dinge als WoW labern und lachen kann. =)


Wie komme ich zu Swissaclysm?

Wir erwarten keine Bewerbung von Dir, am besten fragst du einen der Ansprechpartner ingame an, evt. verlangen wir von Dir einen kleinen Besuch im Teamspeak.


Bei Fragen oder Interesse an einem Gildenbeitritt stehen dir folgende Personen zur Verfügung:

Ilitiel / Inosit / Dementorius / Dekall

Ich hoffe, wir konnten euch unsere Gilde ein bisschen näherbringen und freuen uns auf Dich! =)


----------



## Kooki (18. Februar 2011)

/update Cho'gall down =)


----------



## Biokeks (19. Februar 2011)

Kooki schrieb:


> /update Cho'gall down =)



GZ zum Kill 

LG Adi


----------



## Kooki (25. Februar 2011)

Biokeks schrieb:


> GZ zum Kill
> 
> LG Adi



Danke =)


----------



## Kooki (27. Mai 2011)

/update  Homepage wird aufgebaut! http://swissaclysm.ucoz.com/


----------



## Kooki (22. Juni 2011)

/update Al'Akir down mit dem 4ten Try =D


----------



## Kooki (5. Juli 2011)

/update Nef + Beth'tilac down =)


ausserdem: 150 ACC in der Gilde, natürlich alles Schweizer =D


----------



## Kooki (8. Juli 2011)

/update Shannox Down


----------



## Kooki (6. Dezember 2011)

/push


----------



## Kooki (17. August 2012)

/push


----------

